# first time using ATItool help



## Kodi (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,
i got my new Gygabyte Radeon 9550 and i want to overclock it,
i download the latest version of ATitool and i got some questions
after i set the core and the memory clock how do i keep it as default because it changes back to the default clocks when i reboot or just get out of the program?

second, what does the option "Remove radeon 9000\9200\9550\9600 clock lock" means?

and besides every tip about OCing the 9550 will be helpfull!
thanks alot


----------

